# Ish Monroe



## whchunter (Jun 2, 2021)

Recently watching a bass tournament on tv and it appeared Ish was offended by the in boat tournament official. Did anyone else see it,?


----------



## JROESEL (Jun 3, 2021)

Are you talking about ish asking him if he was rubbing in the score tracker???
He did seem a little irritated, but that tournament was a close one, when your fishing for 100k, I’m sure I would get tired of hearing, score tracker update blah blah blah


----------



## whchunter (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes and I'm sure it may be irritating but Ish has fished long enough to know that this is their job. I can see reason if the official had laughed or said it in a inappropriate tone but it seems just another example of people taking this I'm offended thing too far. The official should be commended for handling it as he did. I would have probably told him he needed to do his job and let me do mine.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 10, 2021)

I watched that episode and didn't think twice about it until seeing this post. I don't think Ish was really upset. That was a close tight finish and if I remember correctly Ish was all but out of the running when that comment was made. With that being said Ish has a reputation and it could have really been he really did get his feelings hurt. If you fish tournaments regularly at any level you better get used to losing and losing bad sometimes.

I don't know whats worse thinking you're sucking and not finding out how bad until weigh in or hearing the score tracker updates and knowing you are. Then on the other hand I've won money on hard days with one decent fish and I thought I was going to have my butt handed to me. With the score tracker I would have been much more relaxed knowing I was in good shape with just one fish. MLF's score tracker is a Double Edged Sword.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 10, 2021)

What, fishermen can't have emotions now? Who cares if someone got offended.


----------



## Old Yapper (Jun 11, 2021)

Ish Monroe has a history of a foul temper, so I've been told by some of those tournament guys.
Thinks he's "entitled".


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 12, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> Ish Monroe has a history of a foul temper, so I've been told by some of those tournament guys.
> Thinks he's "entitled".



There's a lot of that going around in those circles.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jun 15, 2021)

Ish was kind enough to make a guest appearance on Outdoor Alabama TV before I retired from Alabama DCNR. He brought his tournament wrapped boat to fish a 100-ac private lake in the Black Belt region. It came a gully washer before the day ended. That became a real problem when it was time to drive that heavy boat trailer out the woods roads. Ish buried the truck and trailer to the axles. Took a 4WD tractor to drag it out. Ish was a trooper and we paid to have the rig cleaned and detailed like new. He was a gentleman throughout the whole ordeal.


----------

